# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  New User

## Lou54

Hi everyone,My name is Lou and Im here to learn as much as I can.In my new job I have to use Excel much more than the last job.I've had a small amount of work in Excel before.But with this new job I'll bve using it much more.Thanks before hand for all the help....Lou

----------


## Cutter

Hello Lou, and welcome.  I'm sure you'll get all the help you need.

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Hi Lou54,

Welcome to the forum..  :Smilie: 


If I was able to help – PLEASE DO NOT FORGET to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

